# Welding class project ideas



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all, In a month I will be starting my last class for my Industrial Maintenance degree and it is welding and fabrication. If there is time for other projects, I would like to make something Train related. What would be something neat for me to make? I was thinking 1" boxcar would be cool? any way give me some other ideas.
Thanks
Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

If there is time for other projects 
Bridges! Always good if welded, and tough to make strong enough without. A nice arch, or a Howe truss ?


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a good idea..i wll add it to my list. Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I was thinking ****'s Gate would be a good teacher, probably has most of the various beads you'll be larnin' 

John* 

When I took beginning Silversmithing I had grand plans... a wise teacher kept my projects within my talents ... after letting me try a complicated test in brass I agreed. 
Methinks little projects are more better.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

That would be interesting. I would have to dig another pond, but that would be ok too.....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You...made a comment... 

"If there is time".. I assume ...extra time, which may allready be minimal left over time for you to persue a project of sorts..after getting class work complete... 

So, what does your layout need that might be something you can do with your abilities and any tools you can use while taking this welding class? 

By all means try something different. Get help from classmates!! Always FUN!! 
Spread the hobby man!! 

Dirk


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Heck for all I know the whole two months could be my own project. I just don't know how the course will be structured. Last summer during Machining classes, I did the required projects, and had a week to work on whatever I wanted. I practiced making Alum. Wheels. Spread the hobby, Man those in my class KNOW about me and my trains........its all I talk about and I try to incorporate class lessons into the hobby....I brought in show and tell for that class. I have some 1" scale trucks and I brought in the book how to make a switcher..... Instructor was even fired up as he had always wanted to make a stationary steam engine.... 
I am looking for ideas, so In case I have time, I can make something and not have it boogered up. I can already weld, but its not pretty....and I am getting the complete welding tool set, its already covered.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Could make a signal tower to replace the now gone AristoCraft.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

1" gondola would give you the basic challenges of corners, bending metal, spot welding, joint s etc. I can send you the info for the basic chassie to mount trucks, couplers etc so they would fit.. rest you can copy a 1:29 car.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Work on different joints 1st and master those before doing a big project....


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I bought two of the signal towers and I would think that would be more of a soldering/brazing skill. I do like the Gon idea. I was thinking a 1" boxcar maybe? Don't know what I would do with it though... but a Gon, I could make it a planter?


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

daughter just suggested making a box car mailbox....that could be interesting....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By iaviksfan on 23 Jan 2014 10:54 AM 
daughter just suggested making a box car mailbox....that could be interesting.... 


Do a steam engine for a mail box. Then the Mail Man could put bills in the fire box.










JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Prefect JJ.. 

LOL......still LOL 

Dirk


----------

